# Here's one you don't see everyday! Speckled Rooster!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wild Bird shot near Pembina! :lol: Book your hotel reservations now! Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

An old bird too! Great job!!! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Rick,
Exactly where near Pembina?
Jim


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice rooster.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats one wicked looking rooster!! I love the mount also!. I have always wanted to mount a bird like that someday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's paint. :lol:

Nice work Rick.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The exact coordinates to where the bird was shot are long. 100.95867 and lat. 57.99384


----------

